
Quibi Will Be a Multi-Billion Dollar Company - smalera
https://divinations.substack.com/p/quibi-will-be-a-multi-billion-dollar
======
hnarn
There is a complete lack of logic in the conclusions under the "How the next
year will play out" header. We are going into a global recession and another
"premium" video streaming service is not what the market is asking for. I feel
bad for anyone who invested in this, but that feeling is somewhat limited
considering what an extremely basic sales pitch they must've got sold on.

~~~
nbashaw
Author here! The entire piece contains the logic that supports the conclusion
at the end. You're right that the recession will hurt them, but on balance, I
think in the long run the premium short-form video format will be here to
stay.

~~~
hnarn
So is espresso, that doesn't mean a new café taking on Starbucks is going to
succeed.

